# Medicare and Enteral feeding



## klmontag (Sep 4, 2009)

I am trying to find Medicare's policy on Enteral feeding, the supplies and the formula.  I have looked online and on trailblazers website.  I am looking for any restrictions, authorization process, do they have to get the formula at a RX or can it be done though HH?  Thank you.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/ncd103c1_Part3.pdf

Section 180.2

Maybe this section will answer some of your questions.


----------

